# Electrical Problem



## bandalop (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a 33' 2004 Southwind with a Workhorse chassis.  It has developed a problem of going into a "low power mode" and can happen most anytime but usually when it is hot outside (upper 80s or higher).  The engine light comes on and I lose power.  I mearly pull over to the side of the road, turn off the ignition, re-start (engine light stays on) and I'm on my way till the next time it happens.  On my last 500 mile trip, this happened to me 4 times.  In addition to it happening most any time, I've noticed it will happen right after I have stopped for a short while, like stopping for gas.  Anybody out there have any ideas"?  I took it into the shoip awhile back and they kept it for 3 weeks and never could get it to malfunction.  Let me take it on a trip and it will mess up!


----------



## LEN (Jun 22, 2013)

Might be an air bubble in the radiator system or a high heat sensor going but not gone. Or could be a fuel starvation, how long since fuel filter?

LEN


----------



## bandalop (Jun 22, 2013)

The external fuel filter has been replaced however I have been told there is a filter in the fuel tank.  The shop discounted the fuel filters and thinks the problem is a connector in a wire harness somewhere but if they can't experience the problem the trouble shooting is extensive and possibly unproductive.  I'm in hopes that another Southwind owner has experienced this situation and had success in getting it fixed.

Bandalop


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2013)

If the ck engine light comes on it shoud set a code.  Did they pull the code?  If not, I would find a shop that is good on electrial troubleshooting.  If they did retrieve a code what was the number?   Sounds as though it is heat related.  Doubt that it is the tank strainer.  Mass air flow sensor or TPS comes to mind but just guess.  Need a code.  Good luk and let us know what you find


----------



## bandalop (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't remember the code # but it pointed to the throttle position sensor.  Shop changed that but did not fix the problem.  Trouble shooting runs the bill up fast!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2013)

I would start checking for a bad ground or bad wire connection.  Find where the computer to engine grd is and clean. ake sure batt connections are clean.  Engine to chassis grd tight  good luck   Eletronics are great till littile gremlins rear their ugly heads


----------



## bandalop (Jun 24, 2013)

C Nash;83960 said:
			
		

> I would start checking for a bad ground or bad wire connection.  Find where the computer to engine grd is and clean. ake sure batt connections are clean.  Engine to chassis grd tight  good luck   Eletronics are great till littile gremlins rear their ugly heads



Sounds like something I can do before I turn it over to the shop again!  I just know I can't go on this way!

Bandalop


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

well i agree with all the above ,, but one other thing ,, sounds to me like u have a "soon to be plugged" cat convertor ,, but as others have said a code would sure help ...


----------



## Jollyroger234 (Jul 7, 2013)

Electrical Problem



			
				bandalop;83950 said:
			
		

> I have a 33' 2004 Southwind with a Workhorse chassis.  It has developed a problem of going into a "low power mode" and can happen most anytime but usually when it is hot outside (upper 80s or higher).  The engine light comes on and I lose power.  I mearly pull over to the side of the road, turn off the ignition, re-start (engine light stays on) and I'm on my way till the next time it happens.  On my last 500 mile trip, this happened to me 4 times.  In addition to it happening most any time, I've noticed it will happen right after I have stopped for a short while, like stopping for gas.  Anybody out there have any ideas"?  I took it into the shoip awhile back and they kept it for 3 weeks and never could get it to malfunction.  Let me take it on a trip and it will mess up!



You mentioned that when you stop for a short while, the problem surfaces. When you stop and shut your engine down, for a time the heat continues to build in the engine due to the water pump not circulating coolant. I'm wondering if this isn't a heat sensor problem. You state: the engine light comes on and I lose power. this could be the engine control system trying to save the engine by cutting power. Have you changed engine coolant or had some other problem related to coolant flow? Someone mentioned air in the coolant system. This could cause a heat buildup also. Have you considered flushing your coolant system and replacing the coolant? I hope you find the problem as these problems can drive  you nuts LOL. Good Luck.


----------

